# Wanted - KKT B-MX (RT-B-MX) 1/2" rat trap pedals



## bloo (Oct 16, 2020)

Wanted - KKT B-MX (RT-B-MX) 1/2" rat trap pedals. To be clear, B-MX is the model number, although they are BMX rat traps. There were many finishes, Prefer black but will look at any. Lousy condition OK, even preferable. I wouldn't want to use up a NOS set on a rider.






Appearance varies a little, sometimes there are no holes behind the reflectors, sometimes the reflectors are riveted instead of screwed. They will always be stamped with KKT and the model number. The shaft is marked with a square and a circle near the threads.

These are full size rat traps from the late 70s and early 80s, and they are about the same length as a Torrington 8 or 10 (approx. 4 inches of foot area).

I need 1/2" threads for a one piece crank.

Honorable mention to the K-MX, which is smaller, and closer to the length of a Torrington 6 or 9 (approx. 3-1/4" inches of foot area). A quick way to tell the difference is that the bearing cap does not reach the full width of the pedal like the bearing caps on the B-MX. I might be interested in K-MX too if the price was right, but am primarily looking for full size (B-MX).

Horrible condition is ok. These all have chrome moly shafts, and would probably be rebuildable even after having an anvil dropped on them.

What do you have available? Thank you.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 16, 2020)

I will go through the pedal tote tomorrow and report back.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 17, 2020)

Sorry, I didn't find them. I went on a cleaning binge this summer and tossed a bunch of pedals (among other things) and I have a feeling that they were scrapped.


----------



## bloo (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## bloo (Oct 23, 2020)

Bump...


----------



## bloo (Oct 29, 2020)

bumpity bump


----------



## kruzer (Nov 5, 2020)

Blue? Not mine tho

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=274561774984


----------



## bloo (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks for the tip. Somebody else got em though.

Still looking for KKT "B-MX" rat traps in 1/2 inch. Condition not really important.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 26, 2020)

These are similar:





						BMXmuseum.com For Sale / KKT K-MX 1/2" Rat traps- Gold
					






					bmxmuseum.com


----------



## kruzer (Dec 26, 2020)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=303815278234


----------



## bloo (Dec 26, 2020)

Thank you kruzer! I am aware of the Ebay ones, and might throw a bid at them, but as they are NOS, they don't make a lot of sense because I intend to use whatever I buy. Used up and cheaper would be a better option for me. They are rebuildable, and like Torringtons, that is their appeal. I imagine someone building a show bike will bid that set way up, but we'll see.



New Mexico Brant said:


> These are similar:




Thanks for the heads up! I have been considering just getting some k-mx. There were at least 2 sets of them on bmxmuseum recently. They are short pedals, and despite my huge feet, were my preference back in the day. They may be the best answer.


----------



## bloo (Jan 10, 2021)

Still looking for some affordable KKT B-MX 1/2" full size rat traps in well-used, lousy, or even horrible condition.


----------

